# Z7 or Z7 Extreme?



## CCROLAND (Nov 22, 2010)

Was looking at the new Z7's and Z7 Extremes the other day. I was thinking about get a new bow. I have a Mathews now and I am looking to maybe stay with them. Any thoughts between the two bows?


----------



## rmucken1 (Nov 22, 2010)

Havent shot them yet but am wondering the same thing.  Kinda leaning toward the regular z7.  Which ever one feels the best when i go shoot will be the one i go buy.  I got the DXT now and love it so i may still be shooting it after i shoot both of those.  Shot the bowtech destroyer and it was pretty good, but i still like the smoothness of the mathews over all.


----------



## Austin 419 (Nov 23, 2010)

dude they got so many new ones coming out. the eZ7 and also the  Z9. along with all the rest of mathews line


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 23, 2010)

Ummmm, in my opinion, there all pretty much the same bow, close your eyes and grab one. Depending on which Mathews you own now, you prolly got a bow that no differnt than the new ones, except maybe the waffle iron risor. Good luck.


----------



## Rodonne1 (Nov 23, 2010)

I was in your same shoes about 6 months ago and when I went to the store and shot the Z7 I loved it. Then, at the store owners advise, I shot the Hoyt Maxxis 31" and fell in love. I went home did a little more research then went and shot them both again about a week later and bought the Maxxis and have no regrets, i love shooting that thing! Good Luck!


----------



## stankman (Nov 25, 2010)

The Z7 is an awesome hunting bow...very forgiving and has an easy draw with very little wall..i dont think i am gonna trade to the extreme..a few more feet per second doesn't matter much to me..but i do like the new Z lineup because mathews has tried to make a bow to fit most everyone...shoot em and see what ya think.


----------



## kevincox (Nov 25, 2010)

I shot both this week. The extreme is shorter axle to axle and thats about it. Could not tell the difference while shooting. They are both the same price and everyone has the Z7 so Im going to be different and prolly get the extreme in Jan


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Nov 25, 2010)

im not trying to bash the z7 or anything but go shoot a hoyt rampage XT....i got one 2 days ago and my dad shoots a mathews and shot the rampage xt and his jaw dropped. he couldnt believe there was no vibration and how light it was


----------



## SumterSlayer (Dec 1, 2010)

I currently shoot the DXT. I shot the z7 and hated the way it felt. I shot the z7e today and fell in love with it. I absolutey love the smaller more compact size;


----------



## GABASSMAN (Dec 1, 2010)

wait till next year chris and I think your gonna be impressed with their line up


----------



## kevincox (Dec 1, 2010)

I shot a Bear Carnage last week. Unreal how well that bow shoots. I would shoot some other brands in addition to the Mathews. You might like something else even more than the z7


----------



## Bowhunter38 (Dec 12, 2010)

I got the regular z7 Saturday and absolutely love it. Hardly and recoil at all, as well as being quiet as a mouse and fast. But it's just whichever feels best to you. You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## ETK (Dec 12, 2010)

What kind of speed would a person with a 27 1/2 inch draw shooting 350 Victory arrows expect to get out of the Z7 EXTREME?  Thanks.


----------



## South Man (Dec 13, 2010)

CCROLAND said:


> Was looking at the new Z7's and Z7 Extremes the other day. I was thinking about get a new bow. I have a Mathews now and I am looking to maybe stay with them. Any thoughts between the two bows?



I bit the bullet and ordered the Z7 Extreme tactical-its higher priced but I love it! Cant go wrong with either!


----------



## secdawgs (Dec 15, 2010)

ETK said:


> What kind of speed would a person with a 27 1/2 inch draw shooting 350 Victory arrows expect to get out of the Z7 EXTREME?  Thanks.



Not sure about the Extreme, but shoot my new z7 yesterday with 27" draw @ 67lbs @ 293fps with a 400 Goldtip.

My Dxt with same setup was 283fps.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have been a Hoyt man for a while now.    I just sold my Maxxis 31 and got a Z7 it is a sweet shooting bow.   Z7 exe. wasn't bad either


----------



## creekswamp (Dec 17, 2010)

Great bow!!!


----------



## Senoj (Dec 17, 2010)

no replys on the Z7 Magnum...anybody shot it? Its 2" taller and around 350 fps.


----------



## ETK (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks SECDAWG. I shot the Z7 Extreme on Thursday. Even though it is faster than my Switchback XT I still like my XT better. My Xt is a lot smoother when I draw it. The Extreme cam is too radical for me. Nice bow though.


----------



## South Man (Dec 18, 2010)

That XT is one nice bow. I have had several.


----------

